# Curls, Tans, and Something Wild...OH MY!



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

I am always bragging about how nice Amber (Madmouse)'s texels are...and I really kept meaning to show off what I mean. This little lady is closing in on 8 months old or so and WOW! Look at the curl on a doe! She is precious. I bred her directly from two of Amber's mice, a daughter crossed back to a father to create this little beauty. She looks exactly like her father/grandfather. *giggles*









Then I tried to take a picture of my big tan buck's belly...and he was having none of it. LOL! This was the best I got! Well it's good for a laugh anyway!









And finally I am so pleased with the little agouti girl I kept from my last red breeding. She is so stunning. Agouti's really are underrated. Here is wee Spice.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

<3 Im in love with your tan~ I'd love to have some tans like that.. Ive never seen any around my area.


----------



## genevie (Mar 11, 2012)

Wow, what a nice, healthy tan boy you have there! Very nice texel also, I'm in love with curly mice <3


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

your mice are stunning!!


----------



## Malene (Jun 8, 2010)

Nice texel! I like the agouti too.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Deja vu! Your little texel looks so familiar lol! I love the dark agouti! I realize the agouti was bred out of your reds, but could a similar agouti be produced from your black & tans? (I'm thinking the color-darkening modifiers/genes in the uk imports would make a deeper agouti). Perceival, the black tan buck I got from you, is quite a strapping young buck now btw


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Very beautiful, all three of them. And I agree, agoutis are totally underrated!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

fantastic pics  love the black tan and the textel


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all gorgeous


----------



## scrapheapchallenge (Sep 17, 2012)

oh I'm *SO* in love with your tan!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Lovely!!


----------

